# Mug shots - the ladies are ready! PRIZE pics added



## ed4copies

So, they have found a man to do the work.  Nothing new about that!!!

As previously announced, PR-Princess and "Half of MLK - Linda" are going to be judging a contest for all you guys who have IAP mugs and have the brass to show that mug, in conjuction with at least one other mug, possibly YOUR face.  The ladies will judge who they consider to be the "winner" of this "face-off".  Contest will END on March 31 and winners will be announced April First (Yes, Matilda that IS April Fool's day!)

PRIZE pic 1 & 2









WHAT is that outside ring, you ask!!!  Well, that's Racine's claim to fame.  Dawn insists that we include a Racine Kringle.  FIRST place in one division (I have not been told what to write yet) will include a "turtle kringle".  Our out-of-town guests ALWAYS request this, once they have had it.  One of our frequent visitors dubbed it the "Only thing better than SEX" (he was divorced a few months later, I don't know about the connection there).  However, it IS tasty.






OF course, for second place you would NOT expect "better than SEX!" so we offer a FRUIT kringle.  Amazing that Dawn asked me to get this right after the "can Angboy enter" question, but I see no connection there.  

BOTH have an assortment of blanks that will come with the prize, but the MUG pictured is MINE!!!!!  NO YOU WON"T be getting MY MUG!!!!

NOW let's see some entries before Linda and Mike (and a couple other members who have contacted the ladies) present THEIR additions to the prizes

There will be prizes for the first and second places in each division.  "Division??" you asked!  Oh, yeah, there is the "Unassisted" division where you post your picture as is.

Division 2 will be the "Photoshop" division.  You may use software to enhance or distort your photo, as you wish.

(Please insert "legalese" here - judges' decision will be final, keep all the pics suitable for family viewing, don't harm any children or animals - wives are ok - you know, the usual stuff)

If you have questions, feel free to post them, I will be happy to have the ladies attempt to think up an answer.

Good Luck to one and all!!!


----------



## ed4copies

A FINE EXAMPLE of an "open division" entry, probably NOT a WINNER (attire is a little conservative), but a START!!!


----------



## Mudder

Software? I don't need no stinking software!



*Image Insert:*






I would show you my "best side" but I know I would be banned for life" [}]


----------



## ed4copies

Our first entry arrived in only 

<center>*TWELVE MINUTES!!!*</center>

At that rate, we have time for 

<center>5520 ENTRIES!!!!!</center>

Quality is obviously NOT our most important product, but we ain't no General either!!!!!!

<center>*GET YOUR ENTRY IN FAST!!!!!!*</center>

<center>BEFORE we get any GOOD ones!!!</center>


----------



## Mudder

Where is your mug Ed?


----------



## ed4copies

In the fine print it says, Ed and Mike (other half of MLK) shall be ineligible.

I know, HEARTBREAKING, ISN'T IT???????


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> In the fine print it says, Ed and Mike (other half of MLK) shall be ineligible.
> 
> I know, HEARTBREAKING, ISN'T IT???????




Hmmm,

This must be another case of selective amnesia Ed.

I read the original post and found nothing to say that you are ineligible. I'll be copying your post below so that there is no mistake as to what was actually posted when this "conversation" took place.

This smacks of your "ONE FREE PEN PER CUSTOMER" debacle.




> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> So, they have found a man to do the work.  Nothing new about that!!!
> 
> As previously announced, PR-Princess and "Half of MLK - Linda" are going to be judging a contest for all you guys who have IAP mugs and have the brass to show that mug, in conjuction with at least one other mug, possibly YOUR face.  The ladies will judge who they consider to be the "winner" of this "face-off".  Contest will END on March 31 and winners will be announced April First (Yes, Matilda that IS April Fool's day!)
> 
> There will be prizes for the first and second places in each division.  "Division??" you asked!  Oh, yeah, there is the "Unassisted" division where you post your picture as is.
> 
> Division 2 will be the "Photoshop" division.  You may use software to enhance or distort your photo, as you wish.
> 
> (Please insert "legalese" here - judges' decision will be final, keep all the pics suitable for family viewing, don't harm any children or animals - wives are ok - you know, the usual stuff)
> 
> If you have questions, feel free to post them, I will be happy to have the ladies attempt to think up an answer.
> 
> Good Luck to one and all!!!





Your lucky that the picture was posted in the birthday bash forum and I can't see that forum now or I would have posted it already.


----------



## rjwolfe3

Well here's mine.  I went for the "fish-eye" look.


----------



## alamocdc

It looks like Ed posted my first entry for me. Thanks, pal!


----------



## alamocdc

Okay, two more entries. One is b/c there was some question about my fashion sense. The other just for fun.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Mudder, I do believe that Ed said "FINE" print.  ie... kinda like the fine print on a car commercial that you could not possible begin to read!  Nor did he say that this "FINE" print was posted!

Thus I belive this to be another case of reading something that is not there.  Funny I always thought schizophrenia dealt with voices not writing![:0]

Now the rest of you fine folks need to follow Billy's, Rob's and even Mudder's fine examples and post them mugs!

Mike


----------



## angboy

Can the women enter??? That would be unfair to the men, of course we'd look better. I'd have to get a mug though... maybe if I promise Jeff a private picture of me with one of his mugs, he'll send me a mug and I can also post (a different[}]) picture for the contest? [:X]


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> 
> Can the women enter??? That would be unfair to the men, of course we'd look better. I'd have to get a mug though... maybe if I promise Jeff a private picture of me with one of his mugs, he'll send me a mug and I can also post (a different[}]) picture for the contest? [:X]



Angela, that would be the mugs with jugs contest! [:0][}]


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> Mudder, I do believe that Ed said "FINE" print.  ie... kinda like the fine print on a car commercial that you could not possible begin to read!  Nor did he say that this "FINE" print was posted!
> 
> Thus I belive this to be another case of reading something that is not there.  Funny I always thought schizophrenia dealt with voices not writing![:0]
> 
> 
> 
> Mike




Hmmm,

I thought you were the lawyer and now you've swapped roles with the english professor and have a secondary degree in psychiatry. What's really funny is that the lawyer turned english professor / psychiatrist seems to have trouble with spelling [:0]


----------



## gerryr

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> 
> Can the women enter??? That would be unfair to the men, of course we'd look better. I'd have to get a mug though... maybe if I promise Jeff a private picture of me with one of his mugs, he'll send me a mug and I can also post (a different[}]) picture for the contest? [:X]



I can send you my mug, IAP that is.[}]


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> Mudder, I do believe that Ed said "FINE" print.  ie... kinda like the fine print on a car commercial that you could not possible begin to read!  Nor did he say that this "FINE" print was posted!
> 
> Thus I belive this to be another case of reading something that is not there.  Funny I always thought schizophrenia dealt with voices not writing![:0]
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm,
> 
> I thought you were the lawyer and now you've swapped roles with the english professor and have a secondary degree in psychiatry. What's really funny is that the lawyer turned english professor / psychiatrist seems to have trouble with spelling [:0]
Click to expand...


Now you are just being delusional.  Never have I claimed to be any of these.  Simple little typo, which is understandable having only three fingers and a thumb on the left hand, and you aspire to be like "The Cav".  But there can only be one "Cav", thank the good lord![)]  Now if we could just get you to remove the Groucho Marx glasses, we just might find the good ole Mudder we once knew.

Mike


----------



## GoodTurns

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> 
> Okay, two more entries. One is b/c there was some question about my fashion sense.



I don't believe (or belive, depending on dialect) that there was any question.


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> Mudder, I do believe that Ed said "FINE" print.  ie... kinda like the fine print on a car commercial that you could not possible begin to read!  Nor did he say that this "FINE" print was posted!
> 
> Thus I belive this to be another case of reading something that is not there.  Funny I always thought schizophrenia dealt with voices not writing![:0]
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm,
> 
> I thought you were the lawyer and now you've swapped roles with the english professor and have a secondary degree in psychiatry. What's really funny is that the lawyer turned english professor / psychiatrist seems to have trouble with spelling [:0]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are just being delusional.  Never have I claimed to be any of these.  Simple little typo, which is understandable having only three fingers and a thumb on the left hand, and you aspire to be like "The Cav".  But there can only be one "Cav", thank the good lord![)]  Now if we could just get you to remove the Groucho Marx glasses, we just might find the good ole Mudder we once knew.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...


Excuses, excuses.....

It is clear that you also suffer from selective amnesia and it appears that there is no cure. Best thing to do it to let you guys live in the "utopia" that your minds have created. 


At least you are consistent.



Have a nice day


----------



## loglugger

Consistent is a good thing. 
Bob


----------



## IPD_Mrs

I keep waiting for more photo's to judge.  Did we mention there will be PRIZES awarded for each of the winners?????????

I think you should all just get out your camera's & take those mug shots today so we have PLENTY of time to make our decision!!!

[:X] Mrs.


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by loglugger_
> 
> Consistent is a good thing.
> Bob



Unless you're consistently a moron. [:0]


----------



## rdunn12

Ok here is mine,laugh it up guys.


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by angboy_
> 
> Can the women enter??? That would be unfair to the men, of course we'd look better. I'd have to get a mug though... maybe if I promise Jeff a private picture of me with one of his mugs, he'll send me a mug and I can also post (a different[}]) picture for the contest? [:X]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angela, that would be the mugs with jugs contest! [:0][}]
Click to expand...


Good one Cav!


----------



## alamocdc

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by angboy_
> 
> Can the women enter??? That would be unfair to the men, of course we'd look better. I'd have to get a mug though... maybe if I promise Jeff a private picture of me with one of his mugs, he'll send me a mug and I can also post (a different[}]) picture for the contest? [:X]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angela, that would be the mugs with jugs contest! [:0][}]
Click to expand...


Any response to this would only get me in trouble so I'll just sit here and anxiously watch the show.[}]


----------



## GoodTurns

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by angboy_
> 
> Can the women enter??? That would be unfair to the men, of course we'd look better. I'd have to get a mug though... maybe if I promise Jeff a private picture of me with one of his mugs, he'll send me a mug and I can also post (a different[}]) picture for the contest? [:X]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angela, that would be the mugs with jugs contest! [:0][}]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good one Cav!
Click to expand...


unfortunately, good one won't win...need two


----------



## ed4copies

I like the "halo" caused by your hi-tech "backlighting", Ron!!!


----------



## Chuck Key

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> I like the "halo" caused by your hi-tech "backlighting", Ron!!!



I like his mask!  [^][^]


----------



## GoodTurns

we need pictures of the prizes...gotta make sure it's worth it 'cause Karl is gonna wreck my pic!


----------



## CaptG

OK, the "MUG"


----------



## ed4copies

*<center>HEY</center>*

*<center>Where is everybody????</center>*

Get those shots coming in, so I can get motivated to find some "prize-blanks!!"


----------



## johnnycnc

Before IAP and my great mug,well..
I was kinda down and.. blue;







But since the mug,I'm standing tall 
and proud to be a member of the best penturning community ever!!!







CHEERS!!![]


----------



## DCBluesman

Waiting for Dawn and Linda to post!


----------



## DocStram

> _Originally posted by johnnycnc_
> 
> Before IAP and my great mug,well..
> I was kinda down and.. blue;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But since the mug,I'm standing tall
> and proud to be a member of the best penturning community ever!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS!!![]



Johnnycnc  . . .  I'm afraid to say it, but  . . .  that photo just finished off your custom bushing business.


----------



## johnnycnc

Doc,I couldn't be more
Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious![]


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by johnnycnc_
> 
> Doc,I couldn't be more
> Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious![]



Is that one of them there big words for dorky?? [}]


----------



## Randy_

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> 
> Can the women enter??? That would be unfair to the men, of course we'd look better. *I'd have to get a mug though*... maybe if I promise Jeff a private picture of me with one of his mugs, he'll send me a mug and I can also post (a different[}]) picture for the contest? [:X]



DSA:  It looks like you will have to grow a beard, too or at least a mustache.  Apparently pencrafters don't have time to shave!!  






.........................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dallas, TX................................In Their Memory


----------



## johnnycnc

Why yes,that too!




> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by johnnycnc_
> 
> Doc,I couldn't be more
> Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious![]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that one of them there big words for dorky?? [}]
Click to expand...


----------



## wudnhed

Here is my entry!


----------



## ed4copies

REAL competition there, Becca!!!

Threw in the HAT for good measure.

Were you "dog tired" when the picture was taken???  Tough day of turning???


----------



## wudnhed

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> REAL competition there, Becca!!!
> 
> Threw in the HAT for good measure.
> 
> Were you "dog tired" when the picture was taken???  Tough day of turning???



As you can see, I was having a bad hair day[}]


----------



## PR_Princess

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> REAL competition there, Becca!!!
> 
> Threw in the HAT for good measure.
> 
> Were you "dog tired" when the picture was taken???  Tough day of turning???



Hey Ed you missed that Becca is also entering a pair of <s>jugs</s> mugs! That gives her at least one on up on the guys so far! 

To clarify, yes, women are allowed and encouraged to enter. As are our international members. Where are all you Brits and Aussies BTW? Skippy have you all barricaded up in a pub somewhere?????

Soon, Ed should get to posting his "prize" winning photos.[}]


----------



## CrazyBear

Some of us aint got no mugs to go with our mugs


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Looks like a shave might be in order .. Becca a little fuzzy 

[:X]


----------



## wdcav1952

Thank goodness Becca used a dog for a prop instead of that animal that makes dams.


----------



## DCBluesman

William - are you referring to a beaver? And would she still need a shave, Mrs? [}]


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> William - are you referring to a beaver? And would she still need a shave, Mrs? [}]



Ah, Lou.  Some posters are brave; some posters live by inference.


----------



## Draken

Here's my entry for the non-photoshoped part of the contest.  My little princess, my mug, and my mug.


----------



## wudnhed

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> Looks like a shave might be in order .. Becca a little fuzzy
> 
> [:X]


Hey, I resemble that remark!!!!!!  What are you talking about?  I even have my makeup on for this shot


----------



## PR_Princess

James! What a real cutie you have there!!!!! 

(...and nope, sorry I was not refering to your mug!!)


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by angboy_
> 
> Can the women enter??? That would be unfair to the men, of course we'd look better. *I'd have to get a mug though*... maybe if I promise Jeff a private picture of me with one of his mugs, he'll send me a mug and I can also post (a different[}]) picture for the contest? [:X]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSA:  It looks like you will have to grow a beard, too or at least a mustache.  Apparently pencrafters don't have time to shave!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas, TX................................In Their Memory
Click to expand...


Yuck! Guess I'll have to pass on entering then, b/c I'm just not willing to do that! [:X]


----------



## gerryr

Angela, you're back!  How are you feeling?


----------



## Draken

> _Originally posted by PR_Princess_
> 
> James! What a real cutie you have there!!!!!
> 
> (...and nope, sorry I was not refering to your mug!!)



She is my little princess, and I'm already dreading when she starts dating...  She doesn't like/understand why Daddy has to go to work every day and can't stay home to play with her.  Almost every night when I get home, she wants to play trains with Daddy.  This is the GeoTrax layout she has, sorry the photo is fuzzy, had to shrink it down so much to get it to fit the size limit of the forum.





It takes up about 1/4 of the dining room, which has been converted into her playroom.  Not sure who enjoys it more, her or me.   But I do cherish our time together.


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Randy__
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by angboy_
> 
> Can the women enter??? That would be unfair to the men, of course we'd look better. *I'd have to get a mug though*... maybe if I promise Jeff a private picture of me with one of his mugs, he'll send me a mug and I can also post (a different[}]) picture for the contest? [:X]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSA:  It looks like you will have to grow a beard, too or at least a mustache.  Apparently pencrafters don't have time to shave!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas, TX................................In Their Memory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yuck! Guess I'll have to pass on entering then, b/c I'm just not willing to do that! [:X]
Click to expand...


William, do not respond to this post.  Repeat after me this is a family site.  I repeat do NOT respond to this post!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ldb2000

OK OK OK ! ! ! STOP EVERYTHING !!! Thats unfair....NO CUTE KIDS ALLOWED in the photos...trying to influence the judges !!!!  .....only kidding...James she IS adorable .
I will be posting my fantastic mugshot as soon as I can find a camera that dont break when pointed at me .... [:0]


----------



## angboy

OK, here is my entry- yes it has been manipulated, since I don't actually own an IAP mug or hat. So I had to resort to borrowing the mug and hat from others...





So I have included the mug, jugs AND hat! Top that guys!!!! [:X][:X]

And yes, I am back to some extent Gerry, and feeling pretty good. thanks for asking!


----------



## PR_Princess

> _Originally posted by ldb2000_
> 
> OK OK OK ! ! ! STOP EVERYTHING !!! Thats unfair....NO CUTE KIDS ALLOWED in the photos...trying to influence the judges !!!!  .....only kidding*...James she IS adorable .*



....and so what is wrong with trying to influence the judges????[}][}][}]


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> William - are you referring to a beaver? And would she still need a shave, Mrs? [}]



Ahem. . . exactly HOW would I know Lou?  Secondly, wouldn't that be a matter of preference?  Thirdly, I guess it would depend on how cold the water is where the "dam building" is taking place! [}]

[:X] Mrs.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by Draken_
> 
> Here's my entry for the non-photoshoped part of the contest.  My little princess, my mug, and my mug.



Two "mugs" for the price of one.... that has to say something. . . though I'm not quite sure what . . .

You have a beautiful little princess 

[:X] Mrs.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by PR_Princess_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ldb2000_
> 
> OK OK OK ! ! ! STOP EVERYTHING !!! Thats unfair....NO CUTE KIDS ALLOWED in the photos...trying to influence the judges !!!!  .....only kidding*...James she IS adorable .*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and so what is wrong with trying to influence the judges????[}][}][}]
Click to expand...


I'm not sure what is wrong with it .. no one has found my price yet though [}]

[:X] Mrs.


----------



## Jarheaded

I think that I should win for not sending in a picture of my mug. I am just not that cute.


----------



## ed4copies

> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> I think that I should win for not sending in a picture of my mug. I am just not that cute.



Might I suggest the "photoshopped" division???  During the birthday bash a couple of my "mug shots" were distorted -- they were really clever.

We all know I am naturally handsome and youthful, but the software made me look "funny".  Can you believe it????

Try it, it was kinda cool.


----------



## Draken

> _Originally posted by ldb2000_
> 
> OK OK OK ! ! ! STOP EVERYTHING !!! Thats unfair....NO CUTE KIDS ALLOWED in the photos...trying to influence the judges !!!!  .....only kidding...James she IS adorable .
> I will be posting my fantastic mugshot as soon as I can find a camera that dont break when pointed at me .... [:0]



She's not influence [8)], she's a penturner in training.  She's already made a pen of her own, with help from me.  She pulled the handle on the drill press, slid the jig through the bandsaw, and assembled the pen.  I did the milling, turning and sanding, she turned the machines on and off.  Making a pen turned out to be just the incentive she needed to get potty trained.   And thank you for the compliments for her.

I've heard of cameras that were nothing more than a box with pin hole in one end, and the film at the back.  Seems petty unbreakable to me.   Perhaps one of our more esteemed members remembers one and can chime in.  Lou, Ed, Cav....? [}]


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by Draken_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ldb2000_
> 
> OK OK OK ! ! ! STOP EVERYTHING !!! Thats unfair....NO CUTE KIDS ALLOWED in the photos...trying to influence the judges !!!!  .....only kidding...James she IS adorable .
> I will be posting my fantastic mugshot as soon as I can find a camera that dont break when pointed at me .... [:0]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's not influence [8)], she's a penturner in training.  She's already made a pen of her own, with help from me.  She pulled the handle on the drill press, slid the jig through the bandsaw, and assembled the pen.  I did the milling, turning and sanding, she turned the machines on and off.  Making a pen turned out to be just the incentive she needed to get potty trained.   And thank you for the compliments for her.
> 
> I've heard of cameras that were nothing more than a box with pin hole in one end, and the film at the back.  Seems petty unbreakable to me.   Perhaps one of our more esteemed members remembers one and can chime in.  Lou, Ed, Cav....? [}]
Click to expand...


James, as the <s>youngest</s>least old of the three members mentioned I find your comment pretty petty.


----------



## ed4copies

As the senior member of that trio, I can assure you ALL cameras I have seen had more than just "a hole"!!

What about the guy and his big black cloth over his head?????  HUH???

Geeze, ya' gotta' lern these younguns bout evrythin!!!


----------



## gerryr

I have actually built and used a couple of pinhole cameras.  Since nothing photographed with them is really in focus and the contrast is somewhat lacking and the amount of time the film is exposed is highly variable, I think they might be just the thing for photographing certain members here who claim to be ineligible to participate.[}]


----------



## Johnathan

Okay, here you all go!


----------



## GoodTurns

nice job Johnathan, but maybe you should have used Larry King to appeal to more of the aforementioned "Senior Contingent".  Leno and Conan are on after their bedtimes![}][}][}]


----------



## ed4copies

I'll have you know I watch Jay every night, during dinner (we eat late).  Just a little after my "after work nap" at 7 or 8 or 9 or so.


----------



## PR_Princess

ROTFLMAO!!!!!  Now Johnathan, THAT is good.

Hey Jeff!! - The IAP made the big time!! [][]


----------



## Johnathan

> _Originally posted by PR_Princess_
> 
> ROTFLMAO!!!!!  Now Johnathan, THAT is good.
> 
> Hey Jeff!! - The IAP made the big time!! [][]



I'm glad you like it! More coming soon![}]


----------



## jeff

Fantastic!


----------



## skiprat

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> 
> Fantastic!



Gee, Jeff. Don't show so much excitement[}]You might do yourself an injury


Now, I think it's time our Commander in Chief showed *his* mug with one of *his* mugs[}] You have to lead by example you know!!!!!!


What say the masses????


----------



## alamocdc

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> ... petty.



Huh... Petty?.. I didn't see the King! Is he a new member here? All hail King Richard![}][]


----------



## Johnathan

Okay, here's my last one today. You see what crazy things I end up doing when I'm home sick in bed! I should actually do something productive but I'm too busy having fun![8D] cough cough!


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> I have actually built and used a couple of pinhole cameras.  Since nothing photographed with them is really in focus and the contrast is somewhat lacking and the amount of time the film is exposed is highly variable, I think they might be just the thing for photographing certain members here who claim to be ineligible to participate.[}]



I've often wondered what you use to photograph your pens.  Thanks for the information!!


----------



## Johnathan

Come on, where is everyones pics?


----------



## ed4copies

Well, the wealth of "prizes" continues to grow.  Since this goes until the end of the month, I will leave you in suspense (at least until I can photo the "goodies").  

Perhaps this will be a hint:  I would like to thank "Heritage nibs" and Bellisimo Pens for the wonderful packages I received today for this contest!!!  I am also told to acknowledge a forthcoming contribution by MLK (our two-fer-one member)!!

Get your photos in, so the ladies can begin to determine what prizes will go with which divisions!!!  

<center>THERE'LL BE GOLD (over $1000 an ounce) IN IT FOR SOMEONE!!!</center>


----------



## Johnathan

Okay folks, keep the photos coming. Here's another one for you!  Happy Easter! Click on the Picture to Enlarge


----------



## Draken

Here's my entry for the Photoshopped category of this contest.

I call it: IAP in Space


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

> _Originally posted by PR_Princess_
> 
> James! What a real cutie you have there!!!!!
> 
> (...and nope, sorry I was not refering to your mug!!)



I have met this little cutie in person on more than one occasion; the picture does NOT even come CLOSE to how raidient she is!

I will quote a close friend "You could get money for that one!!"


----------



## PR_Princess

> _Originally posted by Draken_
> 
> Here's my entry for the Photoshopped category of this contest.
> 
> I call it: IAP in Space




Uh oh, Johnathan!!!....James is going up over my head ....trying to appeal directly to the big cheese!!![:0][:0][:0][:0]


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by PR_Princess_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Draken_
> 
> Here's my entry for the Photoshopped category of this contest.
> 
> I call it: IAP in Space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh, Johnathan!!!....James is going up over my head ....trying to appeal directly to the big cheese!!![:0][:0][:0][:0]
Click to expand...



Is it that Dawn .. or is it the "space" between my ears he is speaking of?    

Sorry we haven't been able to get our photo's over to you.  Life interruptus.  I'll try to get them out tonight or tomorrow depending on this migraine.  Looks like another trip to the MD in order 

[:X] Mrs.


----------



## Draken

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PR_Princess_
> 
> James! What a real cutie you have there!!!!!
> 
> (...and nope, sorry I was not refering to your mug!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have met this little cutie in person on more than one occasion; the picture does NOT even come CLOSE to how raidient she is!
> 
> I will quote a close friend "You could get money for that one!!"
Click to expand...


She's not for sale, but if you produce national TV commercials or shows.... 

Thank you to everyone for the kind words about my sweet little princess.  That photo was taken right before she went to bed, so she was a bit tired, but always happy to have her picture taken, especially with daddy. [8D]

I must admit, I don't quite know what the references to the big cheese and space between the ears are supposed to mean.  Y'all lost me. [8)]


----------



## Johnathan

Okay, I couldn't be shown up. Here you all go...


----------



## johncrane

My Mug shot,


----------



## IPD_Mrs

All right folks, I know there are several of you out there who got mugs during the birthday bash and only a few of you have posted photos.  We have several great prizes that are being donated by members.  We are adding to that list 8oz Novus kits, Brass Darkening Solution and a few pen kits.

So everyone get off your duffs and start sending those photos in.

You only have 8 more days.


----------



## ed4copies

Surprising (to me) traffic on Easter, so let's add a couple prizes!!

The ladies will decide witch prize goes to witch category, I just "Do the grunt work".  So here's a couple to inspire you to add YOUR mug to the thread.

From _*Pens by Roy*_ 






Witch we will call "Package PBR" Later the ladies will identify what category this will reward.

Then, also from Roy comes






To allow the ladies more flexibility, lets call this PBR package 2, subset (left to right) A, B, C, D, E.

Our thanks to Roy for his contributions!!!  Since this is not a fundraiser, those who "came up with" these prizes are doing so just to support ya'all havin fun.  

Be nice to them, please!!!

More to come.  Later, don't want to spoil the surprises


----------



## Draken

Thank you Ed for enlightening me on the ladies' comments.  I honestly had no idea Jeff worked for NASA when I came up with the theme for my entry.  I didn't want to mimic anyone by using TV or Movie photos, so I thought about it for a while, and the space theme came to me, so I went with it.  And since Johnathan has submitted an updated entry, I'll update mine as well. [}]  After all, an Astronaut needs a Turtle Kringle to go with their coffee, and needs the IAP sponsored shuttle to get them home safely.   Besides, if you're going to use a space ship, might as well use a real one. [}]


----------



## ed4copies

I think you have "bribed" every angle there, Draken!!!


----------



## alamocdc

Here's what I look like after working on my taxes.


----------



## GoodTurns

family site Billy...cover that up!  (besides, the ladies won't be too impressed with it!


----------



## alamocdc

Oh, and I almost forgot. I even took mine on our last cruise!


----------



## jtate

Good looking parents and a good-looking kid!  Kind of somber though - what were y'all doing in that first photo?


----------



## alamocdc

Hehe, just posin' fer a pitcher in the middle o' the boat.


----------



## ed4copies

Hey Billy,

Why did they give you the LITTLE life vest????

Next time they are about the take a picture, whisper, "HORSE s**t" just before the camera clicks.  EVERYONE will be smiling!!!  (I had a teenager, too)


----------



## alamocdc

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Hey Billy,
> 
> Why did they give you the LITTLE life vest????



I had the same question, Ed. Never got an answer... everyone was too busy laughing![:0]


----------



## GoodTurns

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Hey Billy,
> 
> Why did they give you the LITTLE life vest????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same question, Ed. Never got an answer... everyone was too busy laughing![:0]
Click to expand...


and here I thought he was being extra safe by wearing one INSIDE the shirt![}][}][}]  (and before you get upset, only a "big guy" can freely tease another "big guy")


----------



## ed4copies

I've met Billy, he's really NOT that big.

That camera must add 40 pounds, selectively!!


----------



## alamocdc

Okay, last one, I promise. Here I am at work. Notice my new tattoo?


----------



## wood-of-1kind

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> 
> Okay, last one, I promise. Here I am at work. Notice my new tattoo?



Geez Billy, we didn't know that you liked motorcycles[)] Nice tattoo on your noggin' but it's not a Harley tattoo.


----------



## alamocdc

Peter, my Harley tat is high on my right arm. The only one that shows at work is the one on the lower part of my left arm and I wear a short sleeved shirt (other than my new IAP tat, that is).


----------



## Chuck Key

Billy just looks big sitting next to his 240 lbs son.


----------



## alamocdc

That's funny, John! NOT! BTW, this kid is 6'1" and this was just a month before he entered the Corps... Marine Corps, that is. I think he may have weighed about 140 then. He's a bit heavier now and may actually be stronger than me. But he doesn't want to find out.


----------



## Chuck Key

Sorry Billy, just had to do it.  I should not be doing the talking.

Chuckie


----------



## GoodTurns

so how much shaving powder are you supposed to use?







and the aftermath of a family shaving cream fight....


----------



## MDWine

Too funny Jon!!
I was wondering if you would actually do that!

good'n


----------



## ed4copies

We're down to the last couple days!!!

I'm sure the judges have decided which prizes will be awarded for witch categories, but they have HIDDEN the information well.

LADIES, APRIL FOOL IS APPROACHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt

April Fool is MY birthday!


----------



## Nolan

OK Jenn got us after our warm mug and sippy mug full of milk.







And next morning off to work


----------



## DocStram

I was going to submit an entry . . . but after seeing SpongeNolan SquarePants and his beautiful little boy  . . . I concede!  GREAT pictures!


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Doc you forgot to mention a grown man in a crib to boot!

Mike


----------



## Gary Max

You got to ask yourself "How Far Will A Person Go To Win"
I think we are looking at a winner.


----------



## Nolan

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> 
> You got to ask yourself "How Far Will A Person Go To Win"
> I think we are looking at a winner.



Pretty far as Mike pointed out, I got in the crib!! Should have seen by broken butt try to get out[:0]


----------



## alamocdc

Nolan, I don't know what scares me more. You in a crib, or you in Sponge Bob pajamas... or BOTH![}]


----------



## rherrell

Hey Nolan, how the h#%l are we supposed to compete with that?!


----------



## Nolan

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> 
> Nolan, I don't know what scares me more. You in a crib, or you in Sponge Bob pajamas... or BOTH![}]



Both


----------



## Nolan

OK and the PHOTO shopped one.


----------



## Texatdurango

I think someone needs to change their nickname from n4631x to Spongebob!

I had no idea those jammies came in "big boy" sizes![]


----------



## Nolan

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> SpongeNolan SquarePants



FLMAO


----------



## Dario

Nolan,

If I can vote, yours certainly will get it (for numerous reasons). LOL


----------



## Johnathan

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> 
> I think someone needs to change their nickname from n4631x to Spongebob!
> 
> I had no idea those jammies came in "big boy" sizes![]



I don't think we have to worry about Nolan unless those come in a onesie, or with closed feet![8D]lol Also glad to see only one of them was sporting an IAP Sippy Cup! lol  

Great pic Nolan![8D]


----------



## ed4copies

Of course, this poses the interesting question: "Did Jeff KNOW he had a child, or was the "sippy cup" sent to Nolan for his OWN use???"

Enquiring minds, again!!!


----------



## Woodlvr

Nice picture Nolan. I was waiting for my grandson (14 mo's) to visit and I was going to try that but you beat me to it.[}] Good Looking boy, must have gotten his good looks from his MOTHER!![}] SPONGE BOB SQUARE PANTS, What is up with that?


----------



## rlharding

Nolan, your son is beautiful!  Your wife must be a good looker too-he sure don't look like you!


----------



## alamocdc




----------



## Nolan

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_




FLMAO Heh Billy I dont even know the song, you a closet sponge bob fan[]


----------



## VisExp

I'm head over heels for IAP 

This is me hard at work at my former day job


----------



## gerryr

Keith,
I'm glad to see you holding the mug right side up so someone down below doesn't get a bath.


----------



## alamocdc

> _Originally posted by n4631x_
> 
> 
> FLMAO Heh Billy I dont even know the song, you a closet sponge bob fan[]



Nope, but I have 10 grandkids who watch him religiously. I couldn't remember the "pineapple" part so I Googled the lyrics.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Hey Guys,

You have a VERY limited amount of time left to post your photos

Dawn and I will be determining a winner after the deadline passes tomorrow and will post that winner on 4/1/08 (FITTING isn't it!)

Dawn will be posting the prizes shortly .. but remember there are some FANTASTIC prizes available .. who wouldn't want to win some of Lou's nib(p)s?  Or Roys blanks?  etc etc .. 

Watch for Dawn's post .. She's done a fantastic job of laying this all out .. but most of all 

GET YOUR MUG SHOTS POSTED, time is running out!!

I'll continue to refrain from commenting on pictures until after the contest as I don't want to "color" the competition .. but you guys have put in some nice entries 

[:X] Mrs.


----------



## ed4copies

TECHNICAL NOTE:

Because I posted this in Casual Conversation, I am not able to change the headline as I usually would while the contest nears the finish line.

Jeff generously allowed me to do this once, I don't feel its fair to ask HIM to spend time on this, so the ONLY way we can give this topic a "BIG FINISH" is to add to it, so it stays in the "active topics" many of us use to view the site.

LOU and ROY have each donated over $100 in PRIZE value, THEY deserve our support ---  PLEASE help us to keep this thread ACTIVE over the next couple days.

_*<center>I HAVE AN IDEA!!!!</center>*_

<center>_*POST A MUG SHOT!!!!*_</center>


----------



## PR_Princess

*Just to remind all of you guys, this will be closing tomarrow at midnight. So any of you "sitting on the fence" - get those photos in!!!*




To be awarded :-

*2 each of Prize Package "A"  * 

Turtle Kringle (the better than s** kind!!)                                     

3 Preggie/Florentine blanks (first pick) from *Belissimo Pens     *
1 Lg. 18K gold *OR* 1 sm. 18 K gold nib from *Heritage Pens *(first pick)   
1 Panache, 1 patriot RH kit from *MLK Woodworking                  *
1 Novus polish from *MLK Woodworking                                  *
Mug 'o Asst. acrylic/PR Blanks (sans Ed's mug!) - from *Ed4copies * 




*2 each of Prize Package "B"   * 

Fruit/Nut Kringle (Winner's choice)                 

2 Preggie/Florentine blanks (Winner's choice) from *Bellissimo Pens                *
2 SF nibs (1 lg, 1 sm)from *Heritage Pens* 
1 Patriot, 1 Amer. bullet RH kit *OR* 2 patriot RH kits (First pick)from *MLK Woodworking*
1 Brass ager from *MLK Woodworking                                    *
Mug o' Asst. acrylic/PR Blanks (sans Ed's mug again!)- from *Ed4 copies                     *



Winners can pick any package and get first choice of pickable items in that package. First to choose will be the Mug Shot winner, then Photoshop winner, then second place Mug Shot and then Photoshop.

I want to thank all of our donors -  *Roy from Bellissimo Pens, Lou from Heritage Pens, Linda and Mike from MLK Woodworking, and of course Ed. *[8D]  


One programming note for those of you following a different thread. - I have been asked to clarify that the prizes contain NIBS - not NIPS. Lou will not be sending out his nips as an award. 
Those are apparently staying at home! [}][}][}]


----------



## ed4copies

Please appreciate the above entry from Dawn,

It took her 

SEVENTY-FIVE MINUTES


----------



## ed4copies

NOW,

We can go home--------

HAPPY SUNDAY everyone!!


----------



## ken69912001

As a side note, the Kringle's that is going to the winners are something to die for. My wife works for Case/NH here in Indiana and she asked one of the representatives who just happened to be going to Racine this week to bring back 2 Kringle's home for us.She ordered a Turtle and a Cherry Cheesecake. Got them Friday. Wow they sure are good. If I had thought about Ed being from Racine when he was at the MPG I would have offered him a piece.


----------



## JohnU

As a new member her of only a few months, I hear some whispering around the forum of a secret mug holders group that meets once in a while.  Although you have to have a mug to get it so that kept me out.  Im starting to feel like Im the only one without one.  [V]


----------



## Nolan

> _Originally posted by JohnU_
> 
> As a new member her of only a few months, I hear some whispering around the forum of a secret mug holders group that meets once in a while.  Although you have to have a mug to get it so that kept me out.  Im starting to feel like Im the only one without one.  [V]



FLMAO  That is great John


----------



## JohnU

Hey Nolan, looks like sponge bob is as big a fan of yours as you are of him!


----------



## IPD_Mrs

For those that have taken the time to post your photos, thank you as you are keeping the spirit of the contest alive.  For those that have not posted their photo yet, you have less than 12 hours for a chance of more than $500 in prizes.

POST YOU PHOTOS TODAY!!!!!!!!!

Scary, I used the Randy color![:0]


----------



## alamocdc

Kenny forgot to post this photo from Saturday.[}] Oh, and notice the shirt![8D]


----------



## IPD_Mrs

I see how it is...Billy is so purdy that you all are afraid to post your photos!!![}][}]

Maybe we should have Lou post more of his before photos![:0]

Mike


----------



## Johnathan

<center>Every Who down in Who-ville, every cat in the hat, every Grinch at the lathe and even a rat, would all sit and wonder who would win the mug shot prize, the coveted blanks, a large Kringle in size. 

Would it be the astronauts with their mugs up in space? Could it be the friendly shots that would win the race? Would it be the Mona Lisa with her constant stare? Could it be the Sponge Bob pants, that were perhaps worn on a dare? 

Only time will tell who will win the stash, I hope it's me, the cat you see, that will win at last. I don't mind the new blanks or the Kringle feast, I don't mind the accolades from this Dr. Suess masterpiece. 

But however I cannot fib, I must offer this tip, I would like Lou's gold nib, but he can keep his nip!</center>[:0][8D]


----------



## wudnhed

I don't use photoshop yet but with all the cute kids getting in on this, I thought I would add some more.


----------



## Draken

What do I see?
Can it truly be?
I need to take the time
to come up with a rhyme
to win the prize
posted before my eyes?
It's the Kringle I lust
and the ladies I trust
to choose the one
who's had some fun.
To the finish line we race,
hope the winner is me, in space.
Or my kid who is neat,
surely SpongeBob she can beat.
Tomorrow will be the day
I hope to shout Hip Hip Hurray!


----------



## Nolan

*SpongeBob RULES!!!!!!*


----------



## ed4copies

You're doing GREAT, guys!!!

At least one judge keeps running in here to tell me to <center>*"look at this "entry"!!!"*</center>

*So, keep it up til MIDNIGHT!!!*

Unfortunately, many shows require their applications by April 1, so I have been making PowerPoint presentations to send out, along with Dawn's application.  NOW, we need to make the post office by 6 so they will arrive ON April 1!!!

We WILL be here tomorrow, to be much more active again.

BEST of LUCK to all!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ed4copies

Before I leave, one LAST WORD from me for the day:

_*<center>OVER 500 VIEWS OF THIS TOPIC TODAY!!!!</center>*_

_*THANK YOU TO LINDA AND DAWN FOR STARTING AN IDEA THAT SO MANY HAVE ENJOYED!!  EQUALLY IMPORTANT, THANK YOU TO LOU AND ROY FOR THEIR GENEROUS CONTRIBUTIONS TO THIS UNDERTAKING!!!*_

and, thanks to all of you who have and will participate before midnight!!!!

BYE-BYE, TIL TOMORROW!!!


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> You're doing GREAT, guys!!!
> 
> At least one judge keeps running in here to tell me to <center>*"look at this "entry"!!!"*</center>



If the other judge runs in there let me know as she has gotten off her leash. [}]

Now Post Something For The Gals To Look At!!!


Mike


----------



## DCBluesman

Yes, I drink mine black.  Why do you ask?


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Apparently not TOO black, Lou.  My Grandmother always told me NOT to drink coffee because it would put "hair" on my chest  .. lil something missing from the photo here .. If you REALLY drank it BLACK your chest would look more like your head!!!![}]

[:X]


----------



## Johnathan

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Yes, I drink mine black.  Why do you ask?



Lou, you have to warn me next time you post something like that...I was eating and now have to clean up this mess! [}][]


----------



## alamocdc

OMG, I just swallowed my Skoal! Lou, that's just plain scary![}]

And seeing Lou's nips was NOT in my game plan!


----------



## DCBluesman

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> Apparently not TOO black, Lou.  My Grandmother always told me NOT to drink coffee because it would put "hair" on my chest  .. lil something missing from the photo here .. If you REALLY drank it BLACK your chest would look more like your head!!!![}]
> 
> [:X]



As I tell the youngsters in the neighborhood, it takes a *good man* to grow hair on his chest...and a *better man* to keep it *worn off!*  [8D]


----------



## Mudder

Lou,

I sure hope those aren't the NIPS you're giving to the contest winners [:0]


----------



## GoodTurns

Thank God Lou cropped that photo![:0][xx(][xx(][xx(]


----------



## ed4copies

Hey, Lou ol' buddy!!!!

What did you say the e-mail address was for your secretary????

"Do I hear $1000???"


----------



## MDWine

OMG LOU!
I coulda gone the rest of my live without that image stuck in my brain... GEESH!


----------



## alamocdc

> _Originally posted by MDWine_
> 
> OMG LOU!
> I coulda gone the rest of my live without that image stuck in my brain... GEESH!



Michael, at least you didn't look at it before trying to go to bed! I had nightmares that kept me up half the night! Some skinny, wild haired clown with pierced nips kept chasing me around with a fountain pen trying to give me the same treatment.[]


----------



## DCBluesman

I see that I may have instigated a trend, so for those of you who are interested, I am pleased to introduce Lou's NIP NIBS.  






$20 a pair. (18K slightly higher)  Email me to order!


----------



## ed4copies

Will your next picture be modelling those, personally??????


----------



## ed4copies

I could "have a word with" the judges about extending the deadline to INCLUDE April Fool's Day, now that we are headed down THIS path!!!


----------



## Draken

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Will your next picture be modelling those, personally??????



Please don't give him any ideas! [:0]


----------



## Johnathan

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> I could "have a word with" the judges about extending the deadline to INCLUDE April Fool's Day, now that we are headed down THIS path!!!



Please no....I don't even think we could imagine where the photos could lead[:0]....you snooze you loose.[]


----------



## alamocdc

Thanks, Lou! I just choked on my pizza![xx(]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

_*<center>Where's Cav as I'm at a total loss for words</center>.*_quote]_Originally posted by DCBluesman_

Yes, I drink mine black.  Why do you ask?





[/quote]


----------



## IPD_Mrs

I don't think adding a day will help Ed.  Besides someone on here just might sport a prince albert for you!!![:0]

All the joking aside, Lou is a great sport and I like the way he has fun with life......

BTW I wonder if Skippy or Eagle saw those.[}]

Mike


----------



## DCBluesman

I'm also considering a special edition.  One 18k Nutz Nib. [8D]


----------



## Johnathan

We keep teasing Nolan but I think it's Sponge Bob with the real problem. [}]


----------



## Draken

The deadline came at Midnight
Just before, Lou posted quite the fright!
Now with baited breath we all wait,
to hear from the judges, did they sleep in late?
Many have not the mug IAP,
so for you, no contest entry.
So we wait to see who the winners will be,
and I'm still hopeful, they'll pick me!
Lou has chest hair this is true,
but my daughters hair is curly-q!
My photo of space was posted one,
copied by another, but I wont' be out done.
The Spongebob pants worn by Nolan
had most of us laughing and rollin!
What? Still no winners for all to see?
Perhaps we should just let the ladies be.


----------



## rjwolfe3

Hey Lou, contact my wife.  She wants a pair of those.[}]


----------



## ed4copies

<center><div align="left">WE ALL KNOW</div id="left"></center>

<center>the contest entries are in place!!</center>

Seems the judges are in a dilemma!!!

So, I've been asked to make the announcement that


_*<center>THERE WILL BE AN ANNOUNCEMENT FROM THE JUDGES!!!</center>*_

<center>Sometime</center>

<center>MEANWHILE, DROP EVERYTHING AND ORDER:</center>

<center>NIBS FROM LOU (or as we now call him, "his nips")</center>

<center>*Beautiful Florentine gold blanks from ROY *</center>

*<center>Brass ager (which, by the way is on SALE - I just bought several last week - Inquire with MLK!!!!) or just get some Novus polish (WHEN I don't use a buffer, Novus 3 and 2 will get GREAT results)</center>*
_*<center>PATRONIZE OUR SPONSORS, PLEASE!!!!! </center>*_ 

<center>(The "ladies" are still huddling via e-mail - go back to picking on Lou while we see what develops)</center>


----------



## Nolan

> _Originally posted by Johnathan_
> 
> We keep teasing Nolan but I think it's Sponge Bob with the real problem. [}]




FLMAO   this place is too much fun.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt

Yea I know. About gives you a heart attack.


----------



## ed4copies

<center>I KNOW</center>

You're all on PINS and NEEDLES about this

Just like a good TV show, a word from our sponsors:

*"While you're waiting for a decision, have you considered POLISHING your FLORENTINE pen???  Why, you say you don't HAVE a FLORENTINE PEN???  Well contact ROY immediately to get ONE!!!  Make sure you add a GOLD NIB from DCNipsman!!!!   Then, polish the whole SHOOTIN' MATCH  with NOVUS from MLK!!!!!"*

When you get back, check back to see whether you have WON all those WONDERFUL THINGS YOU JUST BOUGHT!!!!

(The ladies are still communicating, but the "work-a-day" world is kind of interfering.  They both are trying, please be patient)

<center>_*This is our version of a "test-pattern" for you OLD TV watchers!!*_</center>


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Lou, When you get ready to head to Chicago in May, be prepaired for TSA to remove your nibs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## ed4copies

_*<center>THE RED PHONE RANG!!!!!!!!!!!</center>*_

*<center>IT'S A TELECONFERENCE!!!</center>*

Ladies should have a decision soon!


----------



## ed4copies

Better rush out and get your CHIPS and SALSA!!

WHILE you are out!  Have you buffed your plastics today?????


GET OUT YOUR MLK NOVUS POLISH AND BUFF THEM PLASTICS, OR LINDA WON'T PICK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ed4copies

<center>MAYBE our next photoshoot should be </center>

_*<center>PLASTICS IN THE BUFF!!</center>!*_

<center>(SPONSORED BY NOVUS POLISH)</center>


----------



## DCBluesman

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> Lou, When you get ready to head to Chicago in May, be prepaired for TSA to remove your nibs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mike


Unless she's a redhead, I'll remove my own nibs, thank you very much! [8D]


----------



## Draken

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> 
> _*<center>PLASTICS IN THE BUFF!!!</center>*_



Now you're just encouraging Lou to post more photos, and that is just plain WRONG!


----------



## ed4copies

The decision is 

<center>_*MADE*_</center>



Drumroll, more drumroll.........still more drumroll...........


----------



## ed4copies

Geeze, what do I hafta do to get to the TOP of page 13, instead of the BOTTOM of page 12


----------



## ed4copies

And now, announcing our winner is:


<center>_LINDA of MLK!!!!_</center>

(Having consulted with and the full agreement of the PR-Princess)


----------



## IPD_Mrs

WINNER ANNOUNCEMENT


Ok,  We have decided.  Actually, our decision flies in the face of everything that we have previously announced.  We have decided that there will be ONE winner of ALL  prizes.  That's right . . .

 <center>WINNER TAKES ALL!</center>

Why you ask????  Because there was one photo that was just so Astonishing it totally BLEW us away and Left many people amazed ...




> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Yes, I drink mine black.  Why do you ask?




<center>Congratulations Lou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Back to the coffee... a little stronger perhaps!</center>


----------



## Draken

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Geeze, what do I hafta do to get to the TOP of page 13, instead of the BOTTOM of page 12



Sure looks like the top of page 13 to me...


----------



## Draken

Congrats Lou!  Looks like your last minute entry really wow'ed the ladies!


----------



## Draken

Now how do I tell my wife there will be no turtle kringle? [B)]


----------



## Nolan

After that photo I guess he deserves it.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

*APRIL FOOLS*


Lou has been disqualified due to being a sponsor of the contest.  Please be sure to THANK Lou (and the other sponsors) for their kind donations to our MUG SHOTS contest!!!

There will be ONE more post ... which will announce the REAL Winners... keep watching .. it will take a couple of minutes so ... hold your breath but don't turn blue we don't want anyone to get as pale as Lou!!

[:X] Mrs.


----------



## ed4copies

<center>_*OH, POOR LOU!!!!!*_</center>


----------



## ed4copies

You can hear murmurs in the crowd:

"Terrible to just titillate the guy like that!!!"""


----------



## skiprat

I don't think Lou should have been disqualified. He should have been shot for that photo!!!!!![}]

Thank Heavens he kept his shirt on While Eagle and I were there!!!!
I would have had nightmares!!!!!


----------



## Johnathan

The anticipation is killing me! This has been a fun contest so thanks for putting it on for those involved, and thanks to everyone that shared. Some of you, due to this contest, will have nicknames that will last a lifetime! and some of us, will have nightmares that will last equally as long! (Thanks Lou)[}][8D]


----------



## IPD_Mrs

*THE REAL WINNERS*

Before I announce the actual winners I would like to announce honorable mentions (unfortunately there are no prizes awarded .. just the credit of knowing you were close.)

Honorable Mention goes out to:

JohnU - 2008 IAP Mug Gathering in the PhotoShop category.  Nice Work John!

Alamocdc - Most Obscene - with the little monster after a hard days work - put some pants on dude.


AND FINALLY THE WINNERS ARE:

_*In the Mug Shot Category:*_

1st Place:

SpongeNolan & Son in the Crib

2nd Place

Draken & Princess


_*In the PhotoShop Category:*_

1st place:

Jonathan - with Leno and Conan - Cat & Hat w/Rhyme was also very cute

 2nd place:

Alamocdc - Little Life Jacket and "Sketched" version

<center>yes, the ladies picked two of your many entries!  Thanks for all of your efforts!</center>

As was previously announced:
To be awarded :-

2 each of Prize Package "A" 

Turtle Kringle (the better than s** kind!!) 

3 Preggie/Florentine blanks (first pick) from Belissimo Pens 
1 Lg. 18K gold OR 1 sm. 18 K gold nib from Heritage Pens (first pick) 
1 Panache, 1 patriot RH kit from MLK Woodworking 
1 Novus polish from MLK Woodworking 
Mug 'o Asst. acrylic/PR Blanks (sans Ed's mug!) - from Ed4copies 




2 each of Prize Package "B" 

Fruit/Nut Kringle (Winner's choice) 

2 Preggie/Florentine blanks (Winner's choice) from Bellissimo Pens 
2 SF nibs (1 lg, 1 sm)from Heritage Pens 
1 Patriot, 1 Amer. bullet RH kit OR 2 patriot RH kits (First pick)from MLK Woodworking
1 Brass ager from MLK Woodworking 
Mug o' Asst. acrylic/PR Blanks (sans Ed's mug again!)- from Ed4 copies 



Winners can pick any package and get first choice of pickable items in that package. First to choose will be the Mug Shot winner, then Photoshop winner, then second place Mug Shot and then Photoshop.


Please notify Linda of your choices and mailing address. 

Congratulations everyone and thanks for ALL of your efforts.

[:X]  Mrs.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

I think that Jeff should rush an IAP T-shirt to Lou so he can cover that up!  

Congrats to all winners and thanks to all who participated!

Mike


----------



## alamocdc

Yippee! But congrats to ALL entrants! This was a hoot and I had a blast! But you already knew that.


----------



## JohnU

Thanks Mike and Linda!   Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Johnathan

All Right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to tell my wife! Everyone did a great job.

I would like to take this time to thank the academy and all those that made this possible. 

Seriously, these contests are great fun to have together but they are not possible without those to organize them and others to willingly donate prizes. Thank you IAP for giving all of us a place to have fun and all those that worked on this.


----------



## johncrane

Gongrats to all winners!!


----------



## DCBluesman

I've been DEWEY'd!


----------



## Draken

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> *APRIL FOOLS*
> 
> 
> Lou has been disqualified due to being a sponsor of the contest.  Please be sure to THANK Lou (and the other sponsors) for their kind donations to our MUG SHOTS contest!!!
> 
> There will be ONE more post ... which will announce the REAL Winners... keep watching .. it will take a couple of minutes so ... hold your breath but don't turn blue we don't want anyone to get as pale as Lou!!
> 
> [:X] Mrs.



Ah man, you had me hook, line and sinker!  I left work at 6:30, so I didn't know we were all April Fools until after I got home.  Thanks for the fun, a bit of frustration, and more fun, and to everyone involved, the winners, the everyone who donated, and the judges, it has been a ball.   I'm glad I don't have to come up with a "didn't win" rhyme. 

Lou, please tell me you're going to wear a shirt to the NOVA IAP picnic... [:0][}]


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> I've been DEWEY'd!



Before my time Lou - not quite sure what this means.  Don't tell me to ask the Mr. either ... he's younger than I am.

[:X]  Mrs.


----------



## wudnhed

Congratulations to all the winners, great job guys.  Lou, sorry it didn't work out for you but maybe you can use that picture again for the Nippy Nib contest[}]


----------



## GoodTurns

Loser again...I guess I better go chase down the wife so I can get a picture with a cute kid in NEXT YEAR's contest[}]

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## DCBluesman

> Thomas Edmund Dewey - He was the Republican candidate in the 1948 presidential election in which, in almost unanimous predictions by pollsters and the press, he was projected as the winner. The Chicago Daily Tribune printed "DEWEY DEFEATS TRUMAN" as its post-election headline, issuing a few hundred copies before the returns showed conclusively that the winner was Harry S Truman, the incumbent.



Next contest it's the Full <s>Mannie</s> Monty! [8D]


----------



## GoodTurns

> Next contest it's the Full <s>Mannie</s> Monty! [8D]



with that visual in my head, the wife is safe for at least a couple weeks[:0][xx(][xx(][xx(]


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Edmund Dewey - He was the Republican candidate in the 1948 presidential election in which, in almost unanimous predictions by pollsters and the press, he was projected as the winner. The Chicago Daily Tribune printed "DEWEY DEFEATS TRUMAN" as its post-election headline, issuing a few hundred copies before the returns showed conclusively that the winner was Harry S Truman, the incumbent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next contest it's the Full <s>Mannie</s> Monty! [8D]
Click to expand...


Well that I understand . . . just didn't "think that FAR BACK."  Guess my "youth" is showing 

[:X] Mrs.


----------



## alamocdc

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> Next contest it's the Full <s>Mannie</s> Monty! [8D]



Lou, I already did that... in this thread. They didn't like it.[}]


----------



## DCBluesman

Yes, Billy, but mine will include the new Nutz Nib!


----------



## MDWine

Lou should buy Pepto-Bismol for everyone!  whew!


----------



## alamocdc

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Yes, Billy, but mine will include the new Nutz Nib!



That's just far too scary to even imagine.[:0]


----------



## DCBluesman

Thanks to Linda, Dawn, Ed and the other participants.  Thanks also to the prize donors!  For those of you who may have forgotten what all of this has to do with the site, remember that this was a "Mug Shot" contest, open to those who received mugs for their generous contributions to keeping the site open during the Birthday Bash.  Keeping the site open for fun, silliness, learning, sharing and prizes is what it's all about.  If you have learned anything that has helped you in your pen making, if you have enjoyed this contest and thread, or if you just want to make sure I don't post the uncropped version of my entry [] make a contribution to the cause! (See the "PayPal Donate" link at the top of the page.) [8D]


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Maybe Linda and Dawn will donate just to see the uncropped image!!!
[:0][}][:0][}][:0][}][:0][}][:0][}][:0][}][:0][}][:0]


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> Maybe Linda and Dawn will donate just to see the uncropped image!!!
> [:0][}][:0][}][:0][}][:0][}][:0][}][:0][}][:0][}][:0]




OR .. maybe Linda will put Michael on some of the STRONGER medication she has available to her via her job....
[}][}][}]


----------



## Nolan

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> Maybe Linda and Dawn will donate just to see the uncropped image!!!
> [:0][}][:0][}][:0][}][:0][}][:0][}][:0][}][:0][}][:0]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR .. maybe Linda will put Michael on some of the STRONGER medication she has available to her via her job....
> [}][}][}]
Click to expand...



What do I have to do to get meds


----------



## Draken

A winner posted, only one, it's Lou!
Nibs for nips and topless, who knew?
Alas was posted, a cruel April Fools Joke.
A laugh, a lark, some fun to poke.
Nolan, Jonathan, Billy were winners three,
to that list, don't forget, there's me!
Two choose before me, what do they see?
Is it too much to hope that at least one will pick B?
It is the turtle kringle that I covet,
my dear wife says that I'll love it.
She grew up in Wisconsin way back when,
since her last kringle, many years, plus ten.
Still can't believe we'd all been had,
but its over and done with now, I'm glad.
To all who donated, a sincere thank you!
The IAP and winners appreciate all you do.


----------



## Woodlvr

Great Poem  James.  Thanks.


----------



## ed4copies

Thanks James!


----------



## GoodTurns

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> Maybe Linda and Dawn will donate just to see the uncropped image!!!
> [:0][}][:0][}][:0][}][:0][}][:0][}][:0][}][:0][}][:0]



Maybe Linda and Dawn will contribute to ensure they DO NOT see the uncropped image[}][}][}]!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

<center>_*If the winners of the Florentine blanks will contact me I will do a special casting of the color and style that they want.*_</center>

<center></center>*This indeed was a load of fun untill I saw the picture of Lou,I've had nightmares the last 2 nights.*


----------



## Draken

We don't yet know who will be choosing the Florentine blanks.  Nolan needs to post his selection first, then Jonathan, then me, and then we'll know.  Thank you for your donation by the way, those are some great looking blanks!


----------



## Nolan

I put in my request to Linda and also Roy if that helps. Package A


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Nolan E-mail sent............by the good voice


> _Originally posted by n4631x_
> 
> I put in my request to Linda and also Roy if that helps.


----------



## Draken

Ah, package A.  Did you choose the Preggie or the Florenine blanks and the large or the small gold nib?  So many choices, thanks to all of the generous sponsors!


----------



## ed4copies

Let me echo that:

<center>_*WE HAVE VERY GENEROUS SPONSORS*_</center>

When we dreamed up this contest (after the hullabaloo over my mug shot), I figured I'd throw a few blanks in as prizes and some would participate "for the fun of it".

AS it developed, thanks to _Roy, Lou and the Kennedys_ - each winner is getting  $100 - $200 worth of prizes!!!  (You will be responsible for creating your own IRS form 1099 for the "unearned income".)

We can best thank these folks for their participation by ordering a few things from them!!!!!

Oh, and remember me, please when my resin from Europe arrives!!


----------



## alamocdc

Couldn't have said it better, Ed! Thanks to all of our sponsors, not only for this, but your continued support!


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> 
> Oh, and remember me, please when my resin from Europe arrives!!



Ed we are waiting with great anticipation for these new colorful delights as well as several things that are available now. []  We might even buy a few extra of the tutti-fruity blanks to send to Eagle.[}]

Mike


----------



## Johnathan

Oh my goodness! Ed and Dawn, thank you. My Kringle arrived and of course it took about two seconds before I took a bite! Thanks again for helping make this such a fun contest. For everyone that missed out, you must try one of these as they truly are unique and great. I'm sure I will now be ordering from them often. Not sure if it was shared yet but you can all order your own (because I'm not sharing) at: www.ohdanishbakery.com It was shipped very professionally and arrived in one piece all the way here to California. Okay, better get back down to the kitchen!


----------



## Draken

Our Kringle arrived last night, and man oh man is that thing tasty!  Thank you so much Dawn and Ed!  I see us joining the Kringle of the Month club from the bakery in the near future.


----------



## alamocdc

We got ours yesterday too. YUMYUM! Like Johnathan I had to try it right away. And I had some for breakfast this AM too.


----------



## ed4copies

Careful, Billy!!!

You'll lose your slim, athletic form!!!


----------



## Nolan

I got ours too but havent gotten to try it yet  Thanks this was great fun!!!!!


----------



## Johnathan

WOW! I just got my contest package today and it really is wonderful. I can't thank everyone enough for everything. I'm telling you what, everyone that didn't join in the fun this time, make sure you catch the boat next time. Thanks everyone! Hope to post some photos soon with some things made from some of this stuff. 

For those that won, well, for all of you, this is a great time to turn around and give a little back to the forum. Everyone, hit that Paypal donate button at the top of the page and help support this site.


----------

